# [Suche] Gwent Kartenspiel ( aus der  Witcher 3 XBOX SE )



## Vasilyevich (22. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Ich suche nach einem Gwent Kartenspiel aus der XBOX ONE version der Witcher 3 Special Edition. \o/

- Vasilyevich


----------

